# 92 for good deal



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

What is a good price for a new 92FS and also for a used one also. Can't spend much more than $500, also does the 92FS have an external safety, that is very important.


----------



## Pops 1 (Sep 23, 2007)

If you have a Academy Sports near you you can buy a 92FS for &490.00. Yes the 92 has a safety. Pops


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bought 92FS 9mm Military/Police edition 3wks ago for $499 w/3 high cap. mags included - no case - at a smaller local dealer. Scheels was asking $635 and a pawn shop wanted $550 for a used one.:smt023

Hope this helps


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

The safety issue is a long story but thanks I am pretty sure that I am getting one soon.


----------

